# Baby pigeon



## thelizzygirl (Jan 18, 2011)

The baby pigeon i found is progressing well i have one question though
well when i go to give it some seeds or when i put my hand near it i realise that its wing twitches then it starts chirping and trying to peck me and the wing starts to twitch more and then it flaps or hits me with its wing i guess its not a big deal but i do wonder why it does that ...

Im guessing maybe its defence or maybe its feels threatened.
thank you


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

thelizzygirl said:


> The baby pigeon i found is progressing well i have one question though
> well when i go to give it some seeds or when i put my hand near it i realise that its wing twitches then it starts chirping and trying to peck me and the wing starts to twitch more and then it flaps or hits me with its wing i guess its not a big deal but i do wonder why it does that ...
> 
> *Im guessing maybe its defence or maybe its feels threatened*.
> thank you


No, That's baby asking to be fed  They do that with their parents also.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for saving the baby. Yup, I agree with Msfreebird. Usually, when the parent pigeons go to feed their young, you can see the described behaviour. It's normal, a positive sign really, since it means that the baby see's you as the feeder/parent  Wish you good luck, peace,
YaSin


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

YaSin11 said:


> Thanks for saving the baby. Yup, I agree with Msfreebird. Usually, when the parent pigeons go to feed their young, you can see the described behaviour. It's normal, a positive sign really, since it means that the baby see's you as the feeder/parent  Wish you good luck, peace,
> YaSin


LOL, thanks for elaborating on my answer  Just got up and not awake yet....so I give short answers


----------



## thelizzygirl (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks all of you for contributing 
thanks also for the useful information


----------

